# On E-Bay



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello respected DNP Users,
Hypothetically asking:
if someone were to sell pure legit DNP from TCI Chemicals on ebay... Wud u ppl buy it via paypal.....or think dat it was another bloody scam......


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Idk man that sounds shady as hell


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2015)

M





dnp-dawg said:


> hello respected dnp users,
> hypothetically asking:
> If someone were to sell pure legit dnp from tci chemicals on ebay... Wud u ppl buy it via paypal.....or think dat it was another bloody scam......




go fukk
yourself!!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 15, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> M
> 
> 
> go fukk
> yourself!!!!



What he said.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2015)

U my friend are a Dumb dumb....

Ebay is for buying stupid shit like "garbage pail kids" cards and "Rocky II" on vhs....not DNP


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know what everyone's problem is. I buy all my illegal drugs off Facebook, Craigslist, eBay, pen pals. Heck I even buy my bath salts from bed bath and beyond.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't know what everyone's problem is. I buy all my illegal drugs off Facebook, Craigslist, eBay, pen pals. Heck I even buy my bath salts from bed bath and beyond.



So your saying your a junkie like me ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> So your saying your a junkie like me ?



#Tren4LYfe mofo!!!! Junkies to the end


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't know bed bath and beyond sold bath salts. Thanks doc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I didn't know bed bath and beyond sold bath salts. Thanks doc



I have a 5$ off coupon if you buy two or more Ecks.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 15, 2015)

If I got some bath salts from DNP-DAWG and posted on here about how fukked up I got and ate my dog, do you think he would gemme some freebies?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hello respected DNP Users,
> Hypothetically asking:
> if someone were to sell pure legit DNP from TCI Chemicals on ebay... Wud u ppl buy it via paypal.....or think dat it was another bloody scam......



This is fukkin retarded. Keep saying shit like this and you will be banned in no time. No I don't want your friend request cause you're an idiot not to be trusted.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> This is fukkin retarded. Keep saying shit like this and you will be banned in no time. No I don't want your friend request cause you're an idiot not to be trusted.





I hope they don't ban him yet. He makes a good punching bag. Lol


----------



## bronco (Feb 15, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> M
> 
> 
> go fukk
> yourself!!!!



Just a friendly bump...


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 15, 2015)

That's where the beyond comes from


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG, get your shit together. 
People like you are what fuks things up for the rest of us trying to be responsible with the things we do. 
Ask questions just not these stupid ass ones. You HAD to have know the answer to this before asking it.
This shit makes me want to headbutt your ass right in the bridge of you nose. 
And for the record I can't even blame my angers on tren or test. I haven't pinned since January so that has to give you a good representation of the stupidity of the question.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hello respected DNP Users,
> Hypothetically asking:
> if someone were to sell pure legit DNP from TCI Chemicals on ebay... Wud u ppl buy it via paypal.....or think dat it was another bloody scam......



I wud think dat u need some bloody help spelling!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree, his spelling drives me up the wall. Straight up pisses me off


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 16, 2015)

And the winner of the dumbest new member of the board goes to........

The stupid fvck that posted this thread!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 16, 2015)

Shit.... I got flamed bad.....
Anyways sorry...
Now i know the answer....
Some of you lost it because of me..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not sure how much longer you'll be a member here. Personally I view you as a security threat. Anybody that's stupid enough to not know this is a horrible idea, will bring heat on this board. Imagine if you actually did this. The Feds would be all over your ass. Which means they would be all over this board. Which also means they would be all over this boards members.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 16, 2015)

What are garbage patch kids?  I never heard of them before?  What century was this?  Was this when cars had stones for wheels?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> What are garbage patch kids?  I never heard of them before?  What century was this?  Was this when cars had stones for wheels?


Garbage Pail Kids.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Garbage Pail Kids.



ahhh the Garbage Pail kids


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 16, 2015)

I remember, just busting.  Those were the old days....Who ever came up with those?


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Feb 16, 2015)

I haven't thought of the garbage pail kids in years. They're worth a decent amount of money now. Back to the point, I don't think I could have thought of a worse thread topic than this if I sat down and tried. I just want to know what responses you expected to get.


----------



## Jada (Feb 16, 2015)

U r crazy to even probably  think about it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 16, 2015)

hypothetically speaking I used to try and put together those puzzles on the back of the garbage pail kids cards remember that ? I never could buy enough packs, I had this rich friend that was spoiled as fuk he had all the puzzles made, His parents also bought him every pair of freaking oakley's he had all the old school volley ball frames he made me sick haha


----------



## j2048b (Feb 16, 2015)

U ever wonder IF we accidently let tiller or kevlin back in under a new handle....?? 

Just s a in dat is crazy dat rite der is cray cray.....


----------

